# ODNR Erie report 11/9/04



## ShakeDown

***Statewide ODNR reports will resume in April 2005*
[/color] 
** Surface temperatures range from 48 to 54 degrees. The 15" walleye minimum size limit remains in effect for the entire season. Anglers are reminded that the daily bag limit for trout and salmon on Lake Erie and its tributaries is 2, beginning September 1 through May 15, 2005 . The minimum size limit is 12 inches.

*Western* *Basin* 
*Walleye*
Most walleye fishing effort has shifted to the area between Huron and Lorain. As water temperatures drop shallow nearshore areas and reefs around the Bass Islands and Kelleys Island will produce walleye. Troll or cast crankbaits during low light periods for best results. Night pier fishing is improving at the Lakeside pier and Catawba State park.

*Yellow Perch*
The best fishing has been W of west reef near North Bass Island, E of Kelleys Island, around Lucy Point of Middle Bass Island, and around Gull Island shoal. Fish just off the bottom using perch spreaders or crappie rigs tipped with shiners.

*Smallmouth Bass*
The best smallmouth bass fishing has been on the reefs of the Camp Perry firing range, around the Bass Islands, Kelleys Island and Sandusky Bay. Use tube jigs, drop shot rigs with goby imitations, soft crawl or shiners for best results.

*Central* *Basin*
*Walleye*
The best walleye fishing has been from Huron to Vermilion. Fish have been caught offshore in 30 to 45 feet of water and also nearshore in less than 25 feet of water. Trolling spoons or crankbaits have produced the best catches. Night fishing on Huron area piers is also improving.

*Yellow Perch*
Yellow perch fishing in November is typically best within a few miles of most central basin harbors. Look for baitfish on your depthfinder and move around to find active schools of perch. Fish just off the bottom using perch spreaders or crappie rigs tipped with shiners.

*Smallmouth Bass*
The best smallmouth bass fishing has been around Ruggles reef. Use tube jigs, drop shot rigs with goby imitations, soft craws or shiners for best results.

*Steelhead*
Flows have increased in the Lake Erie tributaries this week and river conditions are in good shape. Good catches of steelhead have been reported at the Painesville dam and along the lowers stretches of the Grand River. Steelhead fishing in the tributaries during shallow water requires light tackle and patience. During low water check the deeper lower stretches of the rivers and harbors. Piers and breakwalls have produced the best action on jigs tipped with maggots, spinners, spoons and small crankbaits.


Report courtesy of the Ohio Department of Natural Resources, Division of Wildlife.


----------

